# What did I get?



## trueblue (Nov 7, 2013)

So, I've gotten an inheritance of a sort - five weapons I don't really know much about: what they are, if they're any good, how much they're worth, etc. Particularly, the old DOA "Iver Johnson" (that's what I could decipher from the fine print on the barrel) is a puzzle to me - I can't even guess the caliber. Any help would be much appreciated. Do forgive my ignorance; and for those who can spare a moment and share their expertise - thanks, in advance.

Photos @ FLICKR: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Re-posted, link repaired. Thanks!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm familiar with 4 of the 5. I'll have to reply later as I'm about to start a project before it gets much later.


----------



## trueblue (Nov 7, 2013)

Re-posted, link repaired. Flickr: m.trueblue's Photostream


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Paratrooper, Click on the Photostream Box and it will bring up the photos. I know nothing about the handguns but some appear to be older, Colts, Llama, SW!


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

The Smith & Wesson Revolver is a snub nose 38 special. Others will chime in with their expert opinions.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

The Colt revolver is also a .38 special and the Llama is a 9mm.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My condolences on your loss.


As for the guns... 
Not familiar with the first one, beyond what you've already said.

If the frame is steel (which it appears to be), the second one is a S&W model 36, .38 Special caliber, with a 2-inch barrel and square butt. If the frame is aluminum, it is a S&W model 37 (same as the 36, just lighter). The silver-colored accessory is an aluminum Tyler T-grip adapter (or similar device), added to fill the gap between the grip and the trigger guard, making the grip more comfortable for most people. I've owned several of the model 36 revolvers over the years.

Third one is a Llama pistol (I'd say an early model IIIA?) in caliber .380 ACP (the caliber on mine was stamped on the pistol as 9m/m corto, (corto = short), which is a .380 ACP; this one says 9m/m(.380), but you have to view the larger photo to see it). It functions and disassembles like a miniature Colt-style .45 autopistol, with the ventilated rib added to the design to increase the "coolness" factor. 

Number four is a Colt Army Special, probably in .38 Special caliber.

The last one is a Colt Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless in .32 ACP caliber.


Very nice guns, apparently well cared-for, and by the grips and other modifications, I'd say they were used by a person who knew how to use them well. Prior to shooting any of them, I'd have them checked-out by a qualified gunsmith, to verify their calibers (sometimes folks will modify a handgun, including changing the caliber) and to make sure there are no obvious problems like broken or missing parts. The S&W and the two Colts might be quite valuable (in excess of $400-$500 USD), so having them appraised by a person with specific knowledge of those models/manufacturers might be a good idea. The Iver Johnson and Llama will probably be worth less unless you find a dedicated collector that really needs that exact model, and depending on the caliber, the IJ might not even be shootable (no modern ammo available). If it is given a clean bill of health by a gunsmith, the Llama would be a fun shooter with round-nose/FMJ-type .380 target ammo, but if you shoot it with high-performance JHP ammo, or just shoot it a lot with the target ammo, it might beat itself to death (these guns were not known for their longevity or strength).


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The Llama .380's are definitely cool, well made pistols and are nice shooters. They conceal well too. The Colts are very collectible, especially the 1903. They appear to be in amazing condition and could fetch a good price, if you are looking to sell them. It's hard to tell by the pics, but they don't appear to have been refinished, which enhances they're value considerably. The 1903 is also easily concealed, but the .32 is a rather anemic cartridge. Overall, a nice inheritance!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The first photos are of an Iver Johnson double-action, break-top revolver, probably in .38 S&W caliber (which is *not* .38 Special).
It might've been manufactured at any time between 1895 and 1941. The factory was in Fitchburg, Massachusetts.
The factory also made bicycles and motorcycles.

(If the pistol was made for use with modern cartridges, it might've been made between 1909 and 1941.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You received a rather nice inheritance...........


----------



## trueblue (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you All for taking time to share your knowledge and opinions. I did take a second look at the COLT revolver - I don't know how I missed it before, but is says "Army Special" on the side of the barrel. I don't think any of them were refinished or even touched in a long time - they came in old holsters, dug up from the bottom of a trunk. Anyways, thank you all kindly for taking time.

DJ Niner - Thank you; it was a long life, lived as well as only possible. May Good Lord bless us all with same.


----------



## trueblue (Nov 7, 2013)

Update: according to Colt's serial lookup (Untitled Document), both the revolver and the pistol were made in 1917. Is there any "gun blue book" to use as a reference when guesstimating the value, or the current auctions on GB or GA are the best there is?


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

There actually is!

http://bluebookofgunvalues.com/mDefault.aspx

Highly recommended too...


----------



## boze (Oct 21, 2013)

I have nothing meaningful to add except to say that this was a fun thread to read and those are great pix. =)


----------

